# (OpenVPN) Route one user's traffic into tun0 with iptables

## MarkOwen

Hello,

All I'm trying to do is bind my torrenting application (deluge) to my VPN's interface: tun0. I've been unsuccessful so far, when checking my IP online I see both my personal IP AND my VPN's IP. Deluge is run by two users with id 125 and 126. I added the "route-nopull" option to OpenVPN in order to prevent all of my traffic from being routed into tun0 because this machine is not only meant for torrenting.

Here is my full iptables scripts with the rules concerning deluge in bold:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> #
> 
> # IPTables firewall script.  There are many.  This is mine.
> ...

 

Ports 6881, 6882, 6891 and 6892 were manually set into Deluge's config rather than letting the application chose them randomly. Ports 6771, 36539, 36653, 45346, 4433, 4434 were found to be used by Deluge when I inspected the open ports of my machine.

eth0 is my default interface and tun0 is my VPN's interface. What am I missing here?

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Schnulli

you need to define a "route" : from-over-to

thats all.... i am lazy, emerge Webmin and have a look at Networking for understanding it visually  :Wink: 

But, type it by ur own, learn it  :Wink: 

SN

----------

